# Conferenza Montella - Galliani. 7 luglio 2016. LIVE.



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

Ecco la conferenza di presentazione di Vincenzo Montella


Montella:"Sono felicissimo di essere qui e sento una grande responsabilità. Gli obiettivi? Il Milan non entra nelle coppe da tre anni. Ed è inammissibile. L'obiettivo è quello. Il mercato? Servono dei giocatori funzionali ed io darò le indicazioni sui giocatori da acquistare. L'intenzione è quella di portare avanti il modello di gioco che in questi 30 anni ha fatto grande il Milan. Come valuto Bacca? Non voglio parlare dei singoli. Lui è calciatore internazionali che garantisce gol. Sotto questo punto di vista è un calciatore completo (molto freddo, NDR). Mihajlovic? Il nostro percorso professionale è simile. Farò di tutto per essere all'altezza della situazione. Consigli sulla formazione dal presidente? Io sono molto democratico, mi piace ascoltare consigli e qualche volta anche farmi convincere. Se vedo un Milan senza Berlusconi? Si fa fatica a pensare questo ma alcune volte dei sacrifici importanti si fanno per amore. Spero che il Milan, con la benedizione del presidente, possa avere un futuro importante. E poi tutti in passato abbiamo auspicato l'entrata di capitali stranieri in Italia. Chi mi stuzzica dei giocatori in rosa? Niang. Voglio conoscere meglio le sue qualità. I moduli? Non sono importanti, conta più l'approccio e l'idea. I tanti cambi di allenatore in questi anni? Questo è mestiere complicato. Sarebbe stato difficile anche subentrare ad un allenatore vincitore di uno scudetto. Obiettivo? Noi dobbiamo tornare quantomeno in Europa League. Quello è l'obiettivo minimo. (Galliani aggiunge:"Gli obiettivi ce li porremo il 1 settembre". L'attaccante? Per me deve segnare e garantire gol. Luiz Adriano sa anche partecipare al gioco mentre Bacca segna di più. Di Niang ho già parlato e anche Lapadula è uno che garantisce gol. Vedremo cosa si potrà fare ancora sul mercato. Io preferisco avere calciatori motivati. Riguardo il modulo, posso solo dire che partiremo dalla difesa a quattro. Poi vi dirò di più, ora accontentatevi. Forza o talento? Servono entrambe le cose per vincere le partite. C'è bisogno di fisicità, di genetica e di talento. Serve correre tanto ma correre bene ed in funzione del compagno. Provo solo il massimo rispetto per chi ha allenato il Milan prima di me. So cosa significa. Cosa ho di più rispetto agli altri? Niente. Honda? Ho voglia e desiderio di conoscerlo e respirarlo quotidianamente. E' un calciatore forte e lo valuteremo nei prossimi giorni".

Galliani:"La missione è sempre quella. Giocar bene, vincere e far divertire. Arriviamo da tre stagioni non esaltanti e ne siamo consapevoli. Faremo ogni sforzo sul mercato per rafforzare questa squadra. Per la prima volta in 31 anni, quest'anno il mercato sarà condiviso tra il sottoscritto e Gancikoff. E se non ci mettiamo d'accordo si andrà su un altro obiettivo. Questa condivisione sta andando molto bene e io mi sto adattando. C'è una trattativa in corso e lo sapete tutti. Il closing, se si farà, arriverà dopo il mercato. Ora come detto abbiamo un mercato condiviso. Pjaca? Non mettiamo nulla in piazza. Il mercato è riservato, chiedo scusa. Cinque anni fa la Juve da settima (per due volte) vinse il campionato. Cambiando allenatore e giocatori ha vinto. E' possibile e può succedere anche in futuro. Io a Zagabria? Ormai tutti hanno una macchina fotografica collegata al mondo. Il proprietario del ristorante mi ha chiesto la foto, c'è da dire che la foto di Galliani è su tutti i ristoranti di Milano, ma io ero abituato ai vecchi tempi. Dopo due minuti mi sono visto in tutto il mondo. Diventa dura negare che io fossi a Zagabria. Se mi sto adattando all'idea di avere un padrone diverso? Io resterò AD fino al closing. Non ho pensato cosa farò da grande. Quando sarà avvenuto questo passaggio valuteremo cosa fare. Io mi preoccupo di cosa accade a Luglio e Agosto, non ad Ottobre. Il mio impegno è totale e assoluto ad agosto. E di restare fino al closing. Giuro che non ho pensato a cosa fare dopo. Ma qualcosa da fare la troverò, qui o altro. Qualsiasi decisione sarà concordata con Berlusconi. Tanti giocatori partiranno e altri partiranno. Abbiamo la fortuna di avere tanti under 21. Stiamo creando una squadra giovane e forte. Abbiamo chiaro chi dovrebbe uscire, ma sappiamo che le mogli dei giocatori non vogliono lasciare Milano. E' difficile. La città è conosciuta in tutto il mondo. Far partire i giocatori è sempre un problema. Ma noi abbiamo chiarissimo in testa che tipo di giocatori vuole il nostro allenatore. Quindi vogliamo prendere qualche giocatore importante. De Sciglio? Abbiamo avuto un colloquio tranquillissimo. Non ha chiesto di essere ceduto e non ha intenzione di partire. Agli europei è tornato il De Sciglio che abbiamo sempre conosciuto. La Juventus non lo ha mai richiesto. Comunque leggo dei nomi incredibili, come quello di Papu Gomez. Non bisogna mai smentire nulla. De Sciglio è stato chiesto solo dal Napoli e cortesemente gli è stato chiesto di no. La scorsa stagione non è stata positiva ma se avessimo vinto la Coppa Italia ora non staremmo qui a parlare di una stagione negativa. Pur giocando bene abbiamo perso. Siamo arrivati molto molto vicini a rendere la stagione accettabile. Se avessimo vinto quella finale ora sarebbe un'altra storia. Il presidente sta vivendo bene questo passaggio. E' convinto che vada fatto per il bene del Milan. Lui è molto sereno e moto determinato. Il presidente quando prese il Milan nell'86 mi disse sempre di ricordarmi che il Milan faceva parte degli affari di cuore. Anche in questa occasione si sta dimostrando un grande tifoso del Milan. Questa soluzione può garantire un futuro radioso al Milan".


----------



## Brain84 (7 Luglio 2016)

Montella ha praticamente confermato il fatto che Bacca verrà venduto


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per la prima volta in 31 anni, quest'anno il mercato sarà condiviso tra il sottoscritto e Gancikoff. E se non ci mettiamo d'accordo si andrà su un altro obiettivo*.



Questa è la miglior notizia da qui a 10 anni !!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2016)

Le battute sui ristoranti.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2016)

L'obiettivo è rientrare nelle coppe hahahahahahahahaha 

Tre stagioni non esaltanti (invece che dire schifose) 

Il nuovo motto della coppia Gallo-Montella: "Sesto posto e tutto apposto"


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Parlando di ristoranti si è gasato, ormai è l'unica cosa che lo contraddistingue.


----------



## CasciavitMilan (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è la miglior notizia da qui a 10 anni !!!!!



D'accordo, anche se sarebbe stato meglio "Se non ci mettiamo d'accordo, decide Gancikoff"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

Lecchinaggio intensifies: "Ce lo vedi il Milan senza SILVIO BERLUSCONI"?


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Montella schierato palesemente a favore della cessione.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Luglio 2016)

"Si sta abituando all'idea di avere un PADRONE diverso?"


----------



## Nick (7 Luglio 2016)

Comunque mi pare di capire che Gancikoff sia il delegato dei cinesi e che quindi sia lui a firmare, poi magari mi sbaglio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

E' fatta ragazzi ha confermato che dopo il closing andrà fuori dalle balle.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ha praticamente confermato che a Settembre sloggia.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "Si sta abituando all'idea di avere un PADRONE diverso?"



Io l'ho visto un po spaventato, non mi sembra così sicuro


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

"Closing vicino al primo novembre"


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' fatta ragazzi ha confermato che dopo il closing andrà fuori dalle balle.



Ci è rimasto malissimo, di fatto è il suo ultimo mercato.
Benissimo.
Ah e ovviamente c'è il rischio che la prenda sottogamba ancora una volta, quindi andrà coordinato in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2016)

GAlliani ha anche detto sul mercato:

"Abbiamo raggiunto qualche obiettivo, qualcun altro lo stiamo raggiungendo"

direi che è la parte più interessante, chissà se tra gli obiettivi già raggiunti contava Pjaca?


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (7 Luglio 2016)

Da segnalare la totale trasparenza sulla cessione e la totale mancanza di trasparenza sul mercato, è cioè esattamente il contrario degli altri anni. Per di più vorrei aggiungere il fatto che evidentemente l'anno passato Mendes o chi per lui non era attivo nelle scelte di mercato del Milan come adesso lo è Gacinkoff, giusto per rimarcare la totale differenza di trattativa tra quella di Mr. Bee e questa con Galatioto e cinesi, che alcuni si sono ostinati a paragonare fino all'ultimo.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la conferenza di presentazione di Vincenzo Montella
> 
> 
> Montella:"Sono felicissimo di essere qui e sento una grande responsabilità. Gli obiettivi? Il Milan non entra nelle coppe da tre anni. Ed è inammissibile. L'obiettivo è quello. Il mercato? Servono dei giocatori funzionali ed io darò le indicazioni sui giocatori da acquistare. L'intenzione è quella di portare avanti il modello di gioco che in questi 30 anni ha fatto grande il Milan. Come valuto Bacca? Non voglio parlare dei singoli. Lui è calciatore internazionali che garantisce gol. Sotto questo punto di vista è un calciatore completo (molto freddo, NDR). Mihajlovic? Il nostro percorso professionale è simile. Farò di tutto per essere all'altezza della situazione. Consigli sulla formazione dal presidente? Io sono molto democratico, mi piace ascoltare consigli e qualche volta anche farmi convincere. Se vedo un Milan senza Berlusconi? Si fa fatica a pensare questo ma alcune volte dei sacrifici importanti si fanno per amore. Spero che il Milan, con la benedizione del presidente, possa avere un futuro importante. E poi tutti in passato abbiamo auspicato l'entrata di capitali stranieri in Italia. Chi mi stuzzica dei giocatori in rosa? Niang. Voglio conoscere meglio le sue qualità. I moduli? Non sono importanti, conta più l'approccio e l'idea".
> ...




.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2016)

Finalmente una buona notizia Galliani fuori dalle scatole (sperando sia vero)


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Dove la state vendendo ragazzi ?


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

MilanistaSportivo ha scritto:


> Da segnalare la totale trasparenza sulla cessione e la totale mancanza di trasparenza sul mercato, è cioè esattamente il contrario degli altri anni. Per di più vorrei aggiungere il fatto che evidentemente l'anno passato Mendes o chi per lui non era attivo nelle scelte di mercato del Milan come adesso lo è Gacinkoff, giusto per rimarcare la totale differenza di trattativa tra quella di Mr. Bee e questa con Galatioto e cinesi, che alcuni si sono ostinati a paragonare fino all'ultimo.



Da uno che, erroneamente, ha dubitato fino alla fine... concordo con te!
Sul mercato è molto schivo ma non mi pare piu di tanto di sentire le porcate di sti anni.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Finalmente parla di comprare giocatori, niente "siamo a posto cosi" oppure "se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno"

Ha parlato anche di giocatori importanti e di giocatori decisi con Montella.
Una cosa sensata finalmente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2016)

Per la millesima volta ripete che è difficile cedere i giocatori perchè Milano è bella e le mogli non vogliono andare via. Galliani è un pagliaccio senza precedenti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Per la millesima volta ripete che è difficile cedere i giocatori perchè Milano è bella e le mogli non vogliono andare via. Galliani è un pagliaccio senza precedenti!



ancora pochi mesi , tieni duro che a settembre sloggia ... l'ha detto lui .


----------



## Luca_Taz (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dove la state vendendo ragazzi ?



mi associo


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Per la millesima volta ripete che è difficile cedere i giocatori perchè Milano è bella e le mogli non vogliono andare via. Galliani è un pagliaccio senza precedenti!



Che le cessioni sono diffiicili lo sapevamo, a chi piazzi cessi come Poli,Honda,Zapata etc...?


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (7 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Da uno che, erroneamente, ha dubitato fino alla fine... concordo con te!
> Sul mercato è molto schivo ma non mi pare piu di tanto di sentire le porcate di sti anni.



Ma finché siamo noi a dubitarne è anche lecito! E comunque sono d'accordo con te!


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la conferenza di presentazione di Vincenzo Montella
> 
> 
> Montella:"Sono felicissimo di essere qui e sento una grande responsabilità. Gli obiettivi? Il Milan non entra nelle coppe da tre anni. Ed è inammissibile. L'obiettivo è quello. Il mercato? Servono dei giocatori funzionali ed io darò le indicazioni sui giocatori da acquistare. L'intenzione è quella di portare avanti il modello di gioco che in questi 30 anni ha fatto grande il Milan. Come valuto Bacca? Non voglio parlare dei singoli. Lui è calciatore internazionali che garantisce gol. Sotto questo punto di vista è un calciatore completo (molto freddo, NDR). Mihajlovic? Il nostro percorso professionale è simile. Farò di tutto per essere all'altezza della situazione. Consigli sulla formazione dal presidente? Io sono molto democratico, mi piace ascoltare consigli e qualche volta anche farmi convincere. Se vedo un Milan senza Berlusconi? Si fa fatica a pensare questo ma alcune volte dei sacrifici importanti si fanno per amore. Spero che il Milan, con la benedizione del presidente, possa avere un futuro importante. E poi tutti in passato abbiamo auspicato l'entrata di capitali stranieri in Italia. Chi mi stuzzica dei giocatori in rosa? Niang. Voglio conoscere meglio le sue qualità. I moduli? Non sono importanti, conta più l'approccio e l'idea. I tanti cambi di allenatore in questi anni? Questo è mestiere complicato. Sarebbe stato difficile anche subentrare ad un allenatore vincitore di uno scudetto. Obiettivo? Noi dobbiamo tornare quantomeno in Europa League. Quello è l'obiettivo minimo. (Galliani aggiunge:"Gli obiettivi ce li porremo il 1 settembre"".
> ...




"Obiettivo Europa League".

Montella è uno che pensa in grande, è?

Perfino il Gallo lo ha interrotto e richiamato...


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dove la state vendendo ragazzi ?



Sulla pagina facebook del milan


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che le cessioni sono diffiicili lo sapevamo, a chi piazzi cessi come Poli,Honda,Zapata etc...?



Zapata non era da piazzare. Era a fine contratto.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la conferenza di presentazione di Vincenzo Montella
> 
> 
> Montella:"Sono felicissimo di essere qui e sento una grande responsabilità. Gli obiettivi? Il Milan non entra nelle coppe da tre anni. Ed è inammissibile. L'obiettivo è quello. Il mercato? Servono dei giocatori funzionali ed io darò le indicazioni sui giocatori da acquistare. L'intenzione è quella di portare avanti il modello di gioco che in questi 30 anni ha fatto grande il Milan. Come valuto Bacca? Non voglio parlare dei singoli. Lui è calciatore internazionali che garantisce gol. Sotto questo punto di vista è un calciatore completo (molto freddo, NDR). Mihajlovic? Il nostro percorso professionale è simile. Farò di tutto per essere all'altezza della situazione. Consigli sulla formazione dal presidente? Io sono molto democratico, mi piace ascoltare consigli e qualche volta anche farmi convincere. Se vedo un Milan senza Berlusconi? Si fa fatica a pensare questo ma alcune volte dei sacrifici importanti si fanno per amore. Spero che il Milan, con la benedizione del presidente, possa avere un futuro importante. E poi tutti in passato abbiamo auspicato l'entrata di capitali stranieri in Italia. Chi mi stuzzica dei giocatori in rosa? Niang. Voglio conoscere meglio le sue qualità. I moduli? Non sono importanti, conta più l'approccio e l'idea. I tanti cambi di allenatore in questi anni? Questo è mestiere complicato. Sarebbe stato difficile anche subentrare ad un allenatore vincitore di uno scudetto. Obiettivo? Noi dobbiamo tornare quantomeno in Europa League. Quello è l'obiettivo minimo. (Galliani aggiunge:"Gli obiettivi ce li porremo il 1 settembre"".
> ...



*
Quotate e leggete.

E' in aggiornamento*


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Obiettivo Europa League".
> 
> Montella è uno che pensa in grande, è?
> 
> Perfino il Gallo lo ha interrotto e richiamato...



Si questa mi ha leggermente smontato.
Europa League? Per favore eh...


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Zapata non era da piazzare. Era a fine contratto.



Si, vero. Ma posso farti molti altri esempi


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2016)

c'è un clima di goliardia totale anche tra i giornalisti vedo...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la conferenza di presentazione di Vincenzo Montella
> 
> 
> Montella:"Sono felicissimo di essere qui e sento una grande responsabilità. Gli obiettivi? Il Milan non entra nelle coppe da tre anni. Ed è inammissibile. L'obiettivo è quello. Il mercato? Servono dei giocatori funzionali ed io darò le indicazioni sui giocatori da acquistare. L'intenzione è quella di portare avanti il modello di gioco che in questi 30 anni ha fatto grande il Milan. Come valuto Bacca? Non voglio parlare dei singoli. Lui è calciatore internazionali che garantisce gol. Sotto questo punto di vista è un calciatore completo (molto freddo, NDR). Mihajlovic? Il nostro percorso professionale è simile. Farò di tutto per essere all'altezza della situazione. Consigli sulla formazione dal presidente? Io sono molto democratico, mi piace ascoltare consigli e qualche volta anche farmi convincere. Se vedo un Milan senza Berlusconi? Si fa fatica a pensare questo ma alcune volte dei sacrifici importanti si fanno per amore. Spero che il Milan, con la benedizione del presidente, possa avere un futuro importante. E poi tutti in passato abbiamo auspicato l'entrata di capitali stranieri in Italia. Chi mi stuzzica dei giocatori in rosa? Niang. Voglio conoscere meglio le sue qualità. I moduli? Non sono importanti, conta più l'approccio e l'idea. I tanti cambi di allenatore in questi anni? Questo è mestiere complicato. Sarebbe stato difficile anche subentrare ad un allenatore vincitore di uno scudetto. Obiettivo? Noi dobbiamo tornare quantomeno in Europa League. Quello è l'obiettivo minimo. (Galliani aggiunge:"Gli obiettivi ce li porremo il 1 settembre". L'attaccante? Per me deve segnare e garantire gol. Luiz Adriano sa anche partecipare al gioco mentre Bacca segna di più. Di Niang ho già parlato e anche Lapadula è uno che garantisce gol. Vedremo cosa si potrà fare ancora sul mercato. Io preferisco avere calciatori motivati. Riguardo il modulo, posso solo dire che partiremo dalla difesa a quattro. Poi vi dirò di più, ora accontentatevi".
> ...



Mi è sembrato più ambizioso Galliani di Montella... 

Comunque divertentissimo quando ha detto che pensava che la foto di lui a Zagabria l'avrebbero attaccata al muro e non che sarebbe finita in rete  Vive con un ritardo di 10 anni il Gallo


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la conferenza di presentazione di Vincenzo Montella
> 
> 
> Montella:"Sono felicissimo di essere qui e sento una grande responsabilità. Gli obiettivi? Il Milan non entra nelle coppe da tre anni. Ed è inammissibile. L'obiettivo è quello. Il mercato? Servono dei giocatori funzionali ed io darò le indicazioni sui giocatori da acquistare. L'intenzione è quella di portare avanti il modello di gioco che in questi 30 anni ha fatto grande il Milan. Come valuto Bacca? Non voglio parlare dei singoli. Lui è calciatore internazionali che garantisce gol. Sotto questo punto di vista è un calciatore completo (molto freddo, NDR). Mihajlovic? Il nostro percorso professionale è simile. Farò di tutto per essere all'altezza della situazione. Consigli sulla formazione dal presidente? Io sono molto democratico, mi piace ascoltare consigli e qualche volta anche farmi convincere. Se vedo un Milan senza Berlusconi? Si fa fatica a pensare questo ma alcune volte dei sacrifici importanti si fanno per amore. Spero che il Milan, con la benedizione del presidente, possa avere un futuro importante. E poi tutti in passato abbiamo auspicato l'entrata di capitali stranieri in Italia. Chi mi stuzzica dei giocatori in rosa? Niang. Voglio conoscere meglio le sue qualità. I moduli? Non sono importanti, conta più l'approccio e l'idea. I tanti cambi di allenatore in questi anni? Questo è mestiere complicato. Sarebbe stato difficile anche subentrare ad un allenatore vincitore di uno scudetto. Obiettivo? Noi dobbiamo tornare quantomeno in Europa League. Quello è l'obiettivo minimo. (Galliani aggiunge:"Gli obiettivi ce li porremo il 1 settembre". L'attaccante? Per me deve segnare e garantire gol. Luiz Adriano sa anche partecipare al gioco mentre Bacca segna di più. Di Niang ho già parlato e anche Lapadula è uno che garantisce gol. Vedremo cosa si potrà fare ancora sul mercato. Io preferisco avere calciatori motivati. Riguardo il modulo, posso solo dire che partiremo dalla difesa a quattro. Poi vi dirò di più, ora accontentatevi. Forza o talento? Servono entrambe le cose per vincere le partite. C'è bisogno di fisicità, di genetica e di talento. Serve correre tanto ma correre bene ed in funzione del compagno".
> ...




.


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> c'è un clima di goliardia totale anche tra i giornalisti vedo...



E che ti aspettavi? Galliani è un maestro in questo, si mette a raccontare le storielle così crea il solito clima da osteria ed è impossibile fare domande serie.
Se non altro ce lo togliamo dalle palle prima che cominci il campionato, ad agosto conteremo i giorni che mancano alla sua fine!


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ancora pochi mesi , tieni duro che a settembre sloggia ... l'ha detto lui .


Si. Il personaggio Galliani fa ridere però è irritante come nessuno, è decisamente il momento di cambiare


Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che le cessioni sono diffiicili lo sapevamo, a chi piazzi cessi come Poli,Honda,Zapata etc...?


il fatto è che conosce quelle 2-3 frasi/modi di fare e li ripete all'infinito. Anche prima le solite battutine sui ristoranti, le solite statistiche ad hoc e visione distorta delle cose, "il bresidentehh" blabla


----------



## Crox93 (7 Luglio 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Si. Il personaggio Galliani fa ridere però è irritante come nessuno, è decisamente il momento di cambiare
> 
> il fatto è che conosce quelle 2-3 frasi/modi di fare e li ripete all'infinito. Anche prima le solite battutine sui ristoranti, le solite statistiche ad hoc e visione distorta delle cose, "il bresidentehh" blabla



Si sa che quel maiale di Galliani è cosi, la speranza è che (come sembra) siano gli ultimi mesi per lui


----------



## massvi (7 Luglio 2016)

Quindi Montella vorrebbe un attaccante che garantisce goals. E per lui Bacca e' un calciatore completo, grande finalizzatore, di livello internazionale che segna goal belli e meno belli. 

Non mi stupisce che abbia citato Niang tra i più interessanti, contro la Sampdoria nel 4-1 fece la miglior partita. Colpi di tacco a non finire.


----------



## de sica (7 Luglio 2016)

C'è anche da dire che alla risposta di Montella " l'obiettivo è tornare in Europa ( per la precisione Europa League)" , il gallinaccio ha detto che gli obiettivi reali verranno fissati a fine mercato, ovvero al 1 di settembre. Questo lascia presagire che i Cinesi faranno qualcosa a riguardo


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (7 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la conferenza di presentazione di Vincenzo Montella
> 
> 
> Montella:"Sono felicissimo di essere qui e sento una grande responsabilità. Gli obiettivi? Il Milan non entra nelle coppe da tre anni. Ed è inammissibile. L'obiettivo è quello. Il mercato? Servono dei giocatori funzionali ed io darò le indicazioni sui giocatori da acquistare. L'intenzione è quella di portare avanti il modello di gioco che in questi 30 anni ha fatto grande il Milan. Come valuto Bacca? Non voglio parlare dei singoli. Lui è calciatore internazionali che garantisce gol. Sotto questo punto di vista è un calciatore completo (molto freddo, NDR). Mihajlovic? Il nostro percorso professionale è simile. Farò di tutto per essere all'altezza della situazione. Consigli sulla formazione dal presidente? Io sono molto democratico, mi piace ascoltare consigli e qualche volta anche farmi convincere. Se vedo un Milan senza Berlusconi? Si fa fatica a pensare questo ma alcune volte dei sacrifici importanti si fanno per amore. Spero che il Milan, con la benedizione del presidente, possa avere un futuro importante. E poi tutti in passato abbiamo auspicato l'entrata di capitali stranieri in Italia. Chi mi stuzzica dei giocatori in rosa? Niang. Voglio conoscere meglio le sue qualità. I moduli? Non sono importanti, conta più l'approccio e l'idea. I tanti cambi di allenatore in questi anni? Questo è mestiere complicato. Sarebbe stato difficile anche subentrare ad un allenatore vincitore di uno scudetto. Obiettivo? Noi dobbiamo tornare quantomeno in Europa League. Quello è l'obiettivo minimo. (Galliani aggiunge:"Gli obiettivi ce li porremo il 1 settembre". L'attaccante? Per me deve segnare e garantire gol. Luiz Adriano sa anche partecipare al gioco mentre Bacca segna di più. Di Niang ho già parlato e anche Lapadula è uno che garantisce gol. Vedremo cosa si potrà fare ancora sul mercato. Io preferisco avere calciatori motivati. Riguardo il modulo, posso solo dire che partiremo dalla difesa a quattro. Poi vi dirò di più, ora accontentatevi. Forza o talento? Servono entrambe le cose per vincere le partite. C'è bisogno di fisicità, di genetica e di talento. Serve correre tanto ma correre bene ed in funzione del compagno. Provo solo il massimo rispetto per chi ha allenato il Milan prima di me. So cosa significa. Cosa ho di più rispetto agli altri? Niente. Honda? Ho voglia e desiderio di conoscerlo e respirarlo quotidianamente. E' un calciatore forte e lo valuteremo nei prossimi giorni".
> ...




Finita.


----------



## DannySa (7 Luglio 2016)

Quindi Galliani ha detto le solite cose.
Di mercato non si parla, ci sono tanti giocatori e bla bla.
A Zagabria sono andato al ristorante e sono rimasto sorpreso che non abbiano messo la mia foto col proprietario come è consuetudine fare da sempre (fino agli anni 90..), saranno mica cambiati i tempi?
Poi solito momento goliardico per stemperare un clima teso e possibili domande scomode, classico tic del collo, e storiella sui ristoranti di Milano e la bella città.
Abbiamo tanti giocatori e non possiamo venderli perché Milano è bellissima, non se ne vogliono andare (non importa se siano cessi immondi).
Alcuni arriveranno altri se ne andranno.
Questo ha fatto il cavolo che ha voluto fino ad ora, ha una faccia smortissima e son contento perché quando se ne andrà ci rimarrà malissimo.
Va controllato notte e giorno perché in questo ultimo mercato sono sicuro che non mancherà il solito regalo agli amici, un regalo d'addio.
Per il resto mancano una 40ina di giorni e poi a mai più.


----------



## danykz (7 Luglio 2016)

*.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che alla risposta di Montella " l'obiettivo è tornare in Europa ( per la precisione Europa League)" , il gallinaccio ha detto che gli obiettivi reali verranno fissati a fine mercato, ovvero al 1 di settembre. Questo lascia presagire che i Cinesi faranno qualcosa a riguardo



Io dalle parole del pelato ho capito che interesse così " Adesso ci sono degli obbiettivi ma aspettiamo la fine del calciomercato poi vediamo se gli obbiettivi saranno ancora gli stessi " .

io l'ho intesa cosi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Coripra (7 Luglio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che alla risposta di Montella " l'obiettivo è tornare in Europa ( per la precisione Europa League)" , il gallinaccio ha detto che gli obiettivi reali verranno fissati a fine mercato, ovvero al 1 di settembre. Questo lascia presagire che i Cinesi faranno qualcosa a riguardo



Si potrebbe interpretare la frase di Montella aggiungedo una coda (che ovviamente non poteva dire) : "con i giocatori attuali".
E alla replica di G "al 1 settembre" ci aggiungiamo " con i megagiocatori che prenderemo"...

vabbè è un paio di giorni che continuo a sognare...


----------



## de sica (7 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io dalle parole del pelato ho capito che interesse così " Adesso ci sono degli obbiettivi ma aspettiamo la fine del calciomercato poi vediamo se gli obbiettivi saranno ancora gli stessi " .
> 
> io l'ho intesa cosi .



La parte che io ho sentito è stata breve, come 3/4 secondi. Ha fatto intendere che stabilire adesso obiettivi non sarebbe plausibile, dato che c'è un mercato da continuare ed ultimare. Non penso che i cinesi vogliano una squadra che competa per l'EL. Ed anche Montella fosse un po più ambizioso


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2016)

Buona conferenza stampa..lontanissima dai toni e dalle pagliacciate del passato..bene così, si torna ad essere una società normale


----------



## kollaps (7 Luglio 2016)

Come modulo ha detto 4-3.....
Io penso giocheremo con i 3 davanti.
E sono anche convinto che Bacca verrà ceduto, ha commentato con semplici parole di circostanza "giocatore internazionale, ecc"

Inoltre ha detto che in ALCUNI RUOLI serve fisicità e secondo me si riferisce alla prima punta, che a differenza di quanto si pensa, potrebbe essere anche un gigante di manovra...come lukaku o j.martinez.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la conferenza di presentazione di Vincenzo Montella
> 
> 
> Montella:"Sono felicissimo di essere qui e sento una grande responsabilità. Gli obiettivi? Il Milan non entra nelle coppe da tre anni. Ed è inammissibile. L'obiettivo è quello. Il mercato? Servono dei giocatori funzionali ed io darò le indicazioni sui giocatori da acquistare. L'intenzione è quella di portare avanti il modello di gioco che in questi 30 anni ha fatto grande il Milan. Come valuto Bacca? Non voglio parlare dei singoli. Lui è calciatore internazionali che garantisce gol. Sotto questo punto di vista è un calciatore completo (molto freddo, NDR). Mihajlovic? Il nostro percorso professionale è simile. Farò di tutto per essere all'altezza della situazione. Consigli sulla formazione dal presidente? Io sono molto democratico, mi piace ascoltare consigli e qualche volta anche farmi convincere. Se vedo un Milan senza Berlusconi? Si fa fatica a pensare questo ma alcune volte dei sacrifici importanti si fanno per amore. Spero che il Milan, con la benedizione del presidente, possa avere un futuro importante. E poi tutti in passato abbiamo auspicato l'entrata di capitali stranieri in Italia. Chi mi stuzzica dei giocatori in rosa? Niang. Voglio conoscere meglio le sue qualità. I moduli? Non sono importanti, conta più l'approccio e l'idea. I tanti cambi di allenatore in questi anni? Questo è mestiere complicato. Sarebbe stato difficile anche subentrare ad un allenatore vincitore di uno scudetto. Obiettivo? Noi dobbiamo tornare quantomeno in Europa League. Quello è l'obiettivo minimo. (Galliani aggiunge:"Gli obiettivi ce li porremo il 1 settembre". L'attaccante? Per me deve segnare e garantire gol. Luiz Adriano sa anche partecipare al gioco mentre Bacca segna di più. Di Niang ho già parlato e anche Lapadula è uno che garantisce gol. Vedremo cosa si potrà fare ancora sul mercato. Io preferisco avere calciatori motivati. Riguardo il modulo, posso solo dire che partiremo dalla difesa a quattro. Poi vi dirò di più, ora accontentatevi. Forza o talento? Servono entrambe le cose per vincere le partite. C'è bisogno di fisicità, di genetica e di talento. Serve correre tanto ma correre bene ed in funzione del compagno. Provo solo il massimo rispetto per chi ha allenato il Milan prima di me. So cosa significa. Cosa ho di più rispetto agli altri? Niente. Honda? Ho voglia e desiderio di conoscerlo e respirarlo quotidianamente. E' un calciatore forte e lo valuteremo nei prossimi giorni".
> ...




.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Luglio 2016)

Bella conferenza, mi è sembrata sopratutto sincera, roba aliena per noi!
Per il resto però, avrei incalzato Galliani quando ha parlato di un suo defilarsi a fine settembre, chiedendo news su un possibile DS e sopratutto su un'entrata in società di un simbolo del "vecchio" Milan come Maldini/Albertini.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe interpretare la frase di Montella aggiungedo una coda (che ovviamente non poteva dire) : "con i giocatori attuali".
> E alla replica di G "al 1 settembre" ci aggiungiamo " con i megagiocatori che prenderemo"...
> 
> vabbè è un paio di giorni che continuo a sognare...



Secondo me la tua chiave di lettura è perfetta. Cosa può promettere/sognare montella da nuovo allenatore con la rosa attuale che viene da tre anni disastrosi?? 
Arriveranno i campioni? Beni, anzi benissimo, si potranno porre allora nuovi obiettivi. 
Ma ad ora un allenatore ponderato deve stare coi piedi per terra. Fosse stato l'anno scorso si sarebbe parlato di scudetto o giù di li.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi è sembrato più ambizioso Galliani di Montella...
> 
> Comunque divertentissimo quando ha detto che pensava che la foto di lui a Zagabria l'avrebbero attaccata al muro e non che sarebbe finita in rete  Vive con un ritardo di 10 anni il Gallo


Probabilmente crede di trattare Savicevic e non Pjaca, dato che il procuratore è lo stesso.


----------



## clanton (7 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E' fatta ragazzi ha confermato che dopo il closing andrà fuori dalle balle.



Può anche essere che sia una bella cosa fuori dalle balle ma con i SOLDI e le conoscenze che ha non sarei così sicuro. In fondo a Zagabria è andato per l'amiciza che ha con il procuratore di Pyaca .....poi riconosco che purtroppo nella sua lista ci sono anche i Preziosi e i Raiola (però con questo e con i soldi è arrivato Ibra).


----------



## Milanista 87 (7 Luglio 2016)

Montella ha bisogno di una società forte alle spalle
Gli va dato tempo e fiducia . Forza Vincenzo


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2016)

Montella, da aeroplanino è voluto volare molto molto basso. La società non gli garantirà un mercato da scudetto oppure lui non si vuole attirare troppa pressione?

Parlando di Galliani, mai visto cosi sincero, quasi piacevole sentirlo quand'è cosi.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Luglio 2016)

Ci sono già i video della conferenza stampa in rete?


----------



## Giangy (7 Luglio 2016)

Io ho visto solo un pezzo di video della presentazione dopo che sono rientrato a casa. Praticamente in poche parole è stato scaricato Bacca. Ho sentito parlare bene di Niang, Lapadula, ho sentito anche qualcosa su Luiz Adriano, ma non ho capito bene... nessuno a parlato di altri attaccanti come Menez, e Matri


----------

